# Can you bill 99214,90833,90875



## ivonneatanacio (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm new to Behavioral billing and I ran into a denial for code 90875 considered inclusive to 90833, 99214, I also looked at the guidelines in CPT and states that (Do not report 90785 in conjunction with 90839,90840 or in conjunction with an E/M service when no psychotherapy service is also reported) .

The provider states that the denial is incorrect, is this true? 

Need help!!!


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimberly514 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ivonne,

Per CPT guidelines, 90833 is for 30 minutes of Psychotherapy performed with an E&M and 90785 is an add on code for interactive complexity.  Per the parenthetical note in the CPT manual, (Use 90785 in conjunction with codes for diagnostic psychiatric evaluation (90791, 90792), psychotherapy (90832, 90834, 90837), psychotherapy when performed with an E&M service (90833, 90836, 90838, 99201-99255, 99304-99337, 99341-99350) and group psychotherapy [90853])

So, the provider is correct that this was denied in error.  I would appeal with the CPT guidelines.


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## jenren69@comcast.net (Jan 10, 2020)

So you can bill 99214 and 90833 together but does the diagnosis need to be different or can they be the same for both visits?


----------

